# Orientation date, but no time?



## ReturningGMTM (Nov 24, 2021)

I am a returning Team Member and was given an offer, passed a background check, and got everything squared away in the span of 24 hours. My offer letter has a date, but no time on it. It does not even a weird time like 1:00 AM or something similar. Is the date an accurate date or should I be waiting for a phone call?


----------



## Yetive (Nov 25, 2021)

Personally, I would not wait but would call the store. Depending on how long you have been gone, they might just have you come in and do a quick version of orientation and get you on the schedule.


----------

